# WCS Alloy One bolt clamp kit - 7x7 needed



## db9 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a seatpost (alloy WCS one bolt) that is setup with a 7x9.6 clamp
changing saddles - however I do not have a 7x7 clamp kit as the post came with the 7x9.6. 
Where can I get a 7x7 kit. I tried info @ Ritchey but got no response and it is not listed for purchase on the website. 

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Sorry about that. We've been having some difficulty with our info line. Those should be on our website though. I'll make sure they get added.


----------



## db9 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks RD

Do you have a part number? From Canada, can I order direct or do I need to go thru LBS (considering ski season is here - they probably will not be ordering till spring!)

nuts, ignore this post. I didn't see your PM till after


----------



## macdonc (Jul 7, 2006)

*same situation here*



db9 said:


> Thanks RD
> 
> Do you have a part number? From Canada, can I order direct or do I need to go thru LBS (considering ski season is here - they probably will not be ordering till spring!)
> 
> nuts, ignore this post. I didn't see your PM till after



I also need a 7x7 one bolt clamp and I'm in Canada. 

Can't seem to find it online anywhere. Would love to use my Superlogic post on a new build but would prefer to avoid using another carbon-railed saddle.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

macdonc said:


> I also need a 7x7 one bolt clamp and I'm in Canada.
> 
> Can't seem to find it online anywhere. Would love to use my Superlogic post on a new build but would prefer to avoid using another carbon-railed saddle.


Shoot me your address, I'll send a set out to you.


----------



## macdonc (Jul 7, 2006)

Ritchey_Dave said:


> Shoot me your address, I'll send a set out to you.


Thanks a lot. I will do that.


----------

